# Why people in Florida lock their doors



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

*Why people in Florida lock their doors*
This is an actual picture taken by the homeowner's neighbor.









(Picture was taken by the neighbor of a co-worker)


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

OMG, now that is some visitor, and I bet he is hungry too


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I used to live in Florida (the Boca/Delray area) and this kind of stuff actually happens! People in areas where there is causeway or waterway must watch their small dogs carefully!

Judi


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!!! That is totally frightening!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH MY GOSH


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Yikes!!! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh My Godness   That's all I can say


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Good grief, I won't go out and shake his hand. Does not entice me to retire in Florida.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh My Gosh, that's not even funny. My girfriends sister lived there and this really happens. There are some places I think that people should not live. I could not even think of having children in florida with allegators around. What if you were just getting ready to leave for work and did not see this reptile in front of your door. 

My other girfriend moved to arizona and she told me they have to shake there shoes out before they step in them because scorpian could be in them.














Before she said that we were suppost to visit her. I told her we won't be come there again. I really hate bugs, that to me that is not a bug.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

need i say more... sorry folks i took the kids to disney world and on the cruise and i have to say i was wondering the same thing why would you want to live where alegators and bugs out number the people :lol: and everyone had nets around there back yards (bugs) it was crazy i would see kids swimming in the pools only they had these backyard nets around the whole yards I don't know maybe i was in the wrong part of FL


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I just got back from Florida....I also lived there for 6 months...and my brother laughed when I said "who lives in this God Forsaken place"...the bugs and the heat were just wrong. 

Give me New Jersey any day.

Susan


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

AHHHHH! I remember as a kid in FL we used to go down to the river late at night to see the gators and how close we could get to them to show off basically! They never came after us though! We were lucky and we were dumb!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, pretty scarey!!!!

Peechie's Mom - Karen


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

:new_Eyecrazy: 
Good Lord!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll stay in Upstate NY THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> Chelsey, if you have never been to Arizona, it is worth the visit, very lovely there.  Mind we we love nature and outdoors and we love hiking/walking through the desert.  As for scorpians, I dont recall ever seeing any on all our camping trips in a tent and we have been there quite a number of times.  First time to AZ I was afraid to get out of the car even at a rest area, thinking a rattler would be behind every little bush hahahahahaha, since got over that fear!  Any scorpians I did see they were all in Mexico while camping.[/B]


I'm like that other person that posted about the spiders.. I really , really don't like bugs.. My friend all laugh at me sometimes because if I see a bee... I'm screaming my life away standing frozen. Spiders i run out the house. I love gardening but hate bugs... strange I know... so I do a lot of companion planting to avoid the pest. The rattlers were the other thing my friend mentioned to me... I 'm not affaid of snakes but thinking of the rattler.... No way... If she never told me about the scorpions or rattler I would have visited. Even a free ticket would not get me there... I would have to be druged. I have nightmares about mice and spiders... it just would not happen... I would be walking around feeling like something was on me all the time. I would rein everyones vacation. I would not be fun. My girlfriend has vistited three times so far since she moved away. It really does sound beautfull, but I would just be too stressed.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We have been too a lot of times to Arizona and have not seen a scorpion yet. My daughter tho has twice. Once her shi tzu barked at something and when she looked it was a scorpion. The second time she found a dead one. If you see one you have to look for a second one. They are always in pairs.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I refused to park my car in the garage for the entire summer last year because there was a wolf spider in there and I couldn't get my kids to go in and kill it (I have one who dosen't belive in killing anything) I finally got the guy who lives across the road to come over and kill it . Now the neighbors think I nuts too.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Jul 12 2005, 01:02 PM
> *I refused to park my car in the garage for the entire summer last year because there was a wolf spider in there and I couldn't get my kids to go in and kill it (I have one who dosen't belive in killing anything) I finally got the guy who lives across the road to come over and kill it . Now the neighbors think I nuts too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80657*


[/QUOTE]

Don't feel bad my neigbour was laughing at me too. She actually can catch the bee with her fingers... I nearly fainted.
Just before summer I spay all the upper coners off our home with spider organic spay it suppuse to get rid of them.. So far so good. I can 't remeber the name of it but it is in all the gardening stores. 

Doesn't it bother you when you ask them to kill it and the catch it and try to take it outside and the spider drops and now you can't find it.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I have been known to disasemble entire rooms looking for bugs that have crawled under things. I just can't stand them. Terrible, that I can't overcome this because I have spent lots of money on bug spray over the years. 

When my husband died and I had a little one at home...I had to be the brave one



































Now that she is older....I always call her when she is home.























Susan


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins+Jul 12 2005, 07:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

hahahahaa that is like my hubby, he doesnt like to kill the spiders just dispose of them out in the yard...I always say they will find their way back!

I am curious to know what that organic spray is.

Oh just recently we had mud dabbers building a nest over our front door, hubby sprays the wasp spray at night to kill them, darn thing comes back, and starts to build another mud nest just below. Soooo I finally convince him, just scrape the mud nests down instead of sprayings.....here comes the gross part, apparently looks like the mud dabbers kill and bring in the dead spiders for the larvae to feed on or something like that..... yuckies so the mud nests were full of dead spiders and then they were all over our front step too...talk about nightmares!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80720
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh my gosh that gross. We also have a wasp nest in our yard . We bought the bug be gone spray it kills and does a fome thing so you grab the nest and thow it away.....
That reminds me . My husband is suppost to do that tonight as tomorrow is garbage day. 
I bought a bambo birds nest and put bird seed in it the only thing tha visited it was Wasp... yep that the nest. What luck I have.
P.s you should be able to get the spray at home depo or rona. it is a red and yellow bottle. I don't rember the name but somone there should be able to help you out . They don't
sell to many enviroment friendly stuff anymore so should be easy to pick out.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

WHAT THE......!!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

omg!! Now thats freaky


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins+Jul 12 2005, 11:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Oh my gosh that gross. We also have a wasp nest in our yard . We bought the bug be gone spray it kills and does a fome thing so you grab the nest and thow it away.....
That reminds me . My husband is suppost to do that tonight as tomorrow is garbage day. 
I bought a bambo birds nest and put bird seed in it the only thing tha visited it was Wasp... yep that the nest. What luck I have.
P.s you should be able to get the spray at home depo or rona. it is a red and yellow bottle. I don't rember the name but somone there should be able to help you out . They don't
sell to many enviroment friendly stuff anymore so should be easy to pick out.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80744
*[/QUOTE]

Speaking about wasps nests. We have heard and we have tried it, still waiting to see if it works that well, some say it does and others say it does not. 


Take a brown paper bag or a few or several, blow them up as if you were blowing up a balloon, tie, then hang in places you do not want the wasps to build a nest. If the right bag and blown up right they resemble a wasps nest...well at least to the wasps they are supposed to, so if they think it is a nest they will go elsewhere to build a nest.

We have a couple hanging on the eaves of our deck so it is out of the rain. So far no wasps have attempted to build their nest in our yard, and they did before, even built one in the dryer vent which was right beside the stairs leading off our back deck to the backyard...not good! Of course everyone has to ask what the heck do we have brown paper bags hanging from our overhang LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80763
[/B][/QUOTE]

hey anythin to get rid of those wasp and bees... 
My husband sprayed them last night...so they are gone now... I hope they don't come back... last year we had a cutter bee hive under our deck.. gee these things love our home.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I live in Miami, FL and I have never seen a gator on the street. Now, when I go to the everglades, you will see them but of course that's where they live. I've lived here all my life and this has never happened. 

Just stay away from lakes and you'll be fine. I love it here ... winter is beautiful and even now the hot summer are great for the beach, boating and anything else.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I was looking back at OLD posts and came across this one and am so glad I did. You all made me LAUGH!







It sounds like most of you think we live in some WILD place or wilderness. That certainly is not the case. Yes there are still very wild places in Florida just like in EVERY state in the USA or in any other country. Can anyone say where ever they live that the NEVER see a bug? If so ... WOW! That's scary to me. And believe me I am not a fan of bugs... well I do enjoy Butterflies and Ladybugs and Lighting Bugs, but not many more then those.

To see a gator, get out in the Glades and if you are really lucky you may find some. Along with a few other natives to Florida. I have even been fortunate enough to see a Florida Panther ONCE, after a full day of slogging in the Everglads.

A gator in someone's home, should tell that home owner they are living in a home that is WAY too close to the ONLY natural reserve we have left to the animals.

Unless a helicopter picked up a gator and dropped it into the middle of a city, you are not gonna find one where it shouldn't be. 

This all reminds me of the news footage I see, every so often, of deer or moose in people's swimming pools or crashing into their plate glass windows or sliding doors. Far too often humans are creeping into the last space for animals to live. 

Oooop's gotta run, there is someone stealing our coconuts!! FLUFF!

Melanie


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

lol yep melanie, i agree. when i lived in st pete, we had a gator come up in our back yard. our dog at the time went to play with it LOL. eeeeks!!! foxy escaped unharmed, luckily. we had several gator visits, but we always looked in the backyard before going out









my folks now live in a very rural place west of ocala ("the big city" as my mother refers to it







) and they have had panther sightings in their backyard as well as multiple gator sightings (though they are on a small pond/lake/water place that i cant tell the size of due to all the trees and bushes around it). the gator, sadly, won a game of "chicken" with the neighborhood pitbull (who was a big fat NINNY, she would make buttercup look like a monster---no lie!). everyone was very sad when she disappeared









but meh, it happens, right? it's part of living in florida LOL. if you can stand the tourists driving 30 mph LESS than the speed limit, what's a little gator gonna bother ya?









ann marie and the "our tradeoff is living in the city...next to factories...we're full of soot and smog...but i wouldnt trade it for anything!" buttercup


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> lol yep melanie, i agree. when i lived in st pete, we had a gator come up in our back yard. our dog at the time went to play with it LOL. eeeeks!!! foxy escaped unharmed, luckily. we had several gator visits, but we always looked in the backyard before going out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD ONE!







OH the tourists, thank goodness MY job doesn't depend on them!

WOW having a panther in their backyard!! That is way cool. Seems lately like lots of peeps are moving towards Ocala... won't be rural for long at this rate. OH yes, lake in florida = gator in spring.









Cept, I live in a city... and love city living. Little smog and no soot I am aware of, just wind blown sand, slowly blasting the paint job on anything left outside.







Factories? Where?!









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> GOOD ONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when my folks told me about the panther, i said, "wow, some change from the deer!" b/c their last house had deer walk up to their windows and eat right out of the flower boxes almost daily LOL. and that freaked the **** out of buttercup when they'd do that in the middle of the night and our bed was right by the window







they're now probably about an hour/hour and a half outside ocala, and closer to the gulf, actually than ocala, and the big news is they are getting a target by 2009!









since we moved up to cleveland, buttercup is now the princess of downtown living. she loves all the people she sees on our walks, but i cant let her sit too close to our windows when we open them, as our building doesnt have screens on them!!!!! last thing i need is a splat-buttercup! eeek! LOL we do get tremendous soot inside when i open them, and that is probably my least favorite part of where i live. other than being in the nation's poorest large city







meh, no biggie, it's only life!

i will say, that when butter saw a flamingo for the first time (obviously not here in cleveland LOL), she growled at it and then hid behind me LOLOLOL she's such a ninny.

ann marie and the "where do we move to next, mommy?" buttercup


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=175835
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sara and I go to a Nature Camp every summer near Apopka, which is North-West of Orlando, in Wekiva Springs Park. We sleep in cabins and every morning and every evening the deer come by. One morning I heard this scratching sound as I woke up and peeked out the window next to my bed, there looking in at me was a deer. I almost fell out of bed. Thankfully I didn't scream and was able to get a wonderful photo of the three deer standing outside my window. Thank you for making me recall that funny morning! It is so peaceful at Camp Wekiva at the end of the week I almost don't want to come home. BUT... then I think of the doggies and away we speed home. This year I will not be going since I want to spend all summer with Mr Wookie.









Sara's Sir Micro LOVES to chase the Gulls... but Flamingos I think might be a different matter.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Am I the only one who can't see the picture??

Marie & Pacino


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Am I the only one who can't see the picture??
> 
> Marie & Pacino[/B]


NO you are not, I didn't see it either... but look at the date on the orginal post... the picture may be long gone by now. I just guessed it was a gator from the other posts. No worries, your computer is not misbehaving.









enJOY!!
Melanie


----------

